# Cooking healthier - ideas or suggestions?



## korry1977 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have joined this website to learn about cooking healthier. I have decided to lose weight/body fat. In order to do this (along with exercising), I recently began to steam my foods, instead of frying them.


I currently use a rice cooker/steamer to steam my meals.  Does any one have any suggestions?  recipes?

Thanks!
Korry


----------



## sattie (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi there Korry, welcome to DC!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are a few to give you a start:
Cooks.com - Recipes - Steamed Vegetables
We don't do much with the vegetables we steam. After we take them out we may salt and pepper them, add a little lemon juice or garlic. Basically just spicing them when done and serving. We have some cajun spice we use sometimes as well.


----------



## korry1977 (Jan 31, 2008)

sattie said:


> Hi there Korry, welcome to DC!


 
Thanks for the warm welcome 



Maverick2272 said:


> Here are a few to give you a start:
> 
> We don't do much with the vegetables we steam. After we take them out we may salt and pepper them, add a little lemon juice or garlic. Basically just spicing them when done and serving. We have some cajun spice we use sometimes as well.


 
Thanks for the weblink and the info... I usually steam my veggies and add some cajun spice to it.... I will also check the website on steaming meats (chicken, beef, etc) as this was something I wanted to know if it reduces the fat content...

thanks again, 
korry


----------



## simonaskitchen (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Korry! In my web site I published some easy and tasty Italian recipes. I think my way of cooking is very 'light', if you're interested, try some of them, and let me know!
Simona


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Korry - 
Welcome to DC & best of luck with eating healthier!

I think a big part of eating healthier is to know what exactly you're eating...by drastically reducing the amount of pre-packaged foods, and instead make everything from scratch. 
Steaming is a great start - here's another:
I like to cut up various root vegetables, place them in a big pan, along with a whole chicken or two then put in a bit of chicken broth, salt & pepper, garlic & lemon. I like to stuff the inside of the chicken with some fresh herbs and the lemon peels as well. Then roast in the oven at 425 degrees for about 90 min till the chicken is nice and golden.


----------



## korry1977 (Jan 31, 2008)

simonaskitchen said:


> Hi Korry! In my web site I published some easy and tasty Italian recipes. I think my way of cooking is very 'light', if you're interested, try some of them, and let me know!
> Simona


 
ok thanks... what is your website? 

just type it out with spaces, like:  w w w . m s n . c o m



jkath said:


> Hi Korry -
> Welcome to DC & best of luck with eating healthier!
> 
> I think a big part of eating healthier is to know what exactly you're eating...by drastically reducing the amount of pre-packaged foods, and instead make everything from scratch.
> ...


 
Thanks for the welcome... I have been reducing eating prepackaged foods, fast foods, eating out at restaurants...  I try to put it in tupperware to go, so I can enjoy mulitple meals on-the-go or at my destination.  I have one of those "blue ice" coolers, but Im afraid after 1pm its no longer cold, lol...

Also, thanks for your recipe... sounds delicious...


----------



## JillBurgh (Jan 31, 2008)

I am also trying to eat a little healthier, Korry.  I assume from your screen name that you just turned 30, as did I. Things don't quite "sit" like they used to.

I find that I enjoy watching "Healthy Attitude" with Ellie on Food Network (HD).  She's a nutritionist so she tells you why she is using what she puts in her recipes, so it's a real learning experience.

Her recipes that I've tried have been great.  We did her healthy pot pies (BF likes them better than full-fat), baked-fried chicken, and shrimp jambalaya.  Do a search on food.com for "Ellie" and all of her recipes pop up.  I can't wait to make her grapefruit reduction for some whitefish.

Good luck!


----------



## korry1977 (Jan 31, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> I am also trying to eat a little healthier, Korry. I assume from your screen name that you just turned 30, as did I. Things don't quite "sit" like they used to.
> 
> I find that I enjoy watching "Healthy Attitude" with Ellie on Food Network (HD). She's a nutritionist so she tells you why she is using what she puts in her recipes, so it's a real learning experience.
> 
> ...


 

LOL... I know what you mean about the big "Three-Oh"...   I have not watched that show...  I will tune in when I can, and will look at her recipes...


THANKS!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 31, 2008)

The wife and I started cooking healthier foods at home.  We quit smoking a few months back and gained some weight since.  The first thing you need to know is _Portion Control_.  It also can cost more trying to eat healthier.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome Korry, your on the right track, keep up the good work!


----------



## korry1977 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> The wife and I started cooking healthier foods at home. We quit smoking a few months back and gained some weight since. The first thing you need to know is _Portion Control_. It also can cost more trying to eat healthier.


 
Yeah, you are exactly right.  However, I find it a less expensive alternative than eating out at restaurants.



Barb L. said:


> Welcome Korry, your on the right track, keep up the good work!


 
Thanks!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 31, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> The wife and I started cooking healthier foods at home. We quit smoking a few months back and gained some weight since. The first thing you need to know is _Portion Control_. It also can cost more trying to eat healthier.


 
I wish you much luck!
DH and I quit when I got pregnant with kid #1. He replaced for awhile with sunflower seeds.... when he would sweat and wear a black tshirt it would have salt rings when it dried. YUCK!
Now he just eats, partially my fault, I cook it! One thing at a time, I still crave them badly, almost bought some the other day. Made a loaf of bread and kneaded instead. It worked.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Feb 9, 2008)

hi korry! you can find the URl of my web site, into my profile, here in DC.
anyway, it's very easy, take the username I use here and add .com!


----------



## Dina (Feb 10, 2008)

The 3 Hour Diet by Jorge Cruise works wonders.  I've lost 3 pounds in one week so far.  Exercise and healthy eating (every 3 hours) like lean protein, whole grains, vegetables and fruits work.  Limit the carbs for dinner and you're off to a great start.  Good luck.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 10, 2008)

Good for you for deciding to make healthful choices regarding your meals and activities.  
I've made those same changes and can offer a bit of encouragement and advice.  I've learned that many people lose their motivation (for many things, not just dieting) after just 8 weeks.  If you know this going in, you have an advantage many people don't.  When the 8 week mark rolls around, make a few positive changes just to keep things interesting.

Steaming your food is a great idea, but please don't try to steam everything.  Not only will you sacrifice flavour, you'll get bored with the results before 8 weeks.  If you keep your fat intake to 10 grams per meal, you'll lose weight and still have options.   The minute you feel deprived, that is the minute you start reverting back to old habits.

Don't eliminate fat all together.  Fat carries vitamins, especially vitamin A through the bloodstream.  If you eliminate it, your body won't be able to absorb the vitamins it requires for good health.  Reduce your fat and sugar, increase your exercise and fiber and take a multi vitamin in the evening.

Good luck.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 10, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Don't eliminate fat all together.  Fat carries vitamins, especially vitamin A through the bloodstream.  If you eliminate it, your body won't be able to absorb the vitamins it requires for good health.  Reduce your fat and sugar, increase your exercise and fiber and take a multi vitamin in the evening.
> 
> Good luck.



I have to emphasize how correct Vera is and how important it is. Last year, I found out my pancreas wasn't making a hormone (or enzyme? not sure) that breaks down fats and makes it possible to absorb fat-soluble vitamins. They are A, D, E and K. Lack of vitamin A leads to night blindness; D to thinning bones; E is an antioxidant (helps protect against cardiovascular disease and cancer); and K is required by the body to make a clotting factor - if you don't have enough, you don't clot when you have a cut or something. 

In short, sauteeing in a small amount of oil is a good thing.


----------



## korry1977 (Feb 10, 2008)

simonaskitchen said:


> hi korry! you can find the URl of my web site, into my profile, here in DC.
> anyway, it's very easy, take the username I use here and add .com!


 
 lol... thanks I will check out the website...



Dina said:


> The 3 Hour Diet by Jorge Cruise works wonders. I've lost 3 pounds in one week so far. Exercise and healthy eating (every 3 hours) like lean protein, whole grains, vegetables and fruits work. Limit the carbs for dinner and you're off to a great start. Good luck.



sounds like good advice... thanks!




VeraBlue said:


> Good for you for deciding to make healthful choices regarding your meals and activities.
> I've made those same changes and can offer a bit of encouragement and advice. I've learned that many people lose their motivation (for many things, not just dieting) after just 8 weeks. If you know this going in, you have an advantage many people don't. When the 8 week mark rolls around, make a few positive changes just to keep things interesting.
> 
> Steaming your food is a great idea, but please don't try to steam everything. Not only will you sacrifice flavour, you'll get bored with the results before 8 weeks. If you keep your fat intake to 10 grams per meal, you'll lose weight and still have options. The minute you feel deprived, that is the minute you start reverting back to old habits.
> ...



Yes, I found that out quickly about steaming everything...  chicken took a long time, and beef did not taste as pleasant...  I think I will reserve steaming for onions, bell peppers, potatoes, yams, and for meats just salmon...  I will bake the other items...

yes I supplement also with Flaxseed oil for omega-3s...  and I usually either boil my eggs in the morning or spray some oil on the pan and fry the eggs.

I eat oats and shredded wheat for fiber, and drinking a lot of water, and so far, having no problems... (much better than I was before I started eating healthier...)

I am exercising about 5-6 days a week... usually wake up at 5 am and do some light - moderate intensity cardio, and MWF lift weights.

thanks for your advice...



GotGarlic said:


> I have to emphasize how correct Vera is and how important it is. Last year, I found out my pancreas wasn't making a hormone (or enzyme? not sure) that breaks down fats and makes it possible to absorb fat-soluble vitamins. They are A, D, E and K. Lack of vitamin A leads to night blindness; D to thinning bones; E is an antioxidant (helps protect against cardiovascular disease and cancer); and K is required by the body to make a clotting factor - if you don't have enough, you don't clot when you have a cut or something.
> 
> In short, sauteeing in a small amount of oil is a good thing.




Yes, I agree there are good fats, and fat soluble vitamins are important.

thanks for your suggestions and advice...


----------



## Bean208 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Korry!  

I too am taking the leap into eating and cooking healthier!  High cholesterol runs in my family and I was "fortunate" enough to have that trait passed onto me!  Turning 30 this year is sending up red flags in the eyes of my doctors since my mother was diagnosed with heart disease at 32!!  Long story short....I need to change my diet among other things!!  I signed up to take a class to learn how to eat right starting next month!  I'll pass along any good tips I come across once it begins!!  Good luck!


----------



## ~emz~ (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Korry. I have lately tried to cook a few things a week from the Abs Diet Book. They are ridiculously delicious. If you get the book or find some of those recipes on the internet, I would definitely try the Salmon and the "Ma's Macho Meatballs." They are really great.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 11, 2008)

Just remembered - a lot of this this food blog is dedicated to South Beach diet (low-carb) recipes, and they look and sound great: Kalyn's Kitchen 

btw, salmon poached in white wine and water with lemon, peppercorns and tarragon is wonderful.

HTH.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 11, 2008)

There's a magazine called Cooking Light that I subscribe to.  I think they're having a free 2 issue trial going on.  There's lots of great recipes there.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 11, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> There's a magazine called Cooking Light that I subscribe to. I think they're having a free 2 issue trial going on. There's lots of great recipes there.


 
I'm a huge fan of CL. Have the Mastercook program on my puter for years. You can add your own recipies, & see a breakdown of numbers. Visit their website.

I try to eat salads, veggies & fruit, as often as I can & use fresh seasonal ingreds. Lay off the heavy sauces, deep fried foods & adding tons of cheese, scale down on bread with every meal. When you food shop, look at the foods in the outside parameters of the market - i.e. produce, fresh fruit & veggies, seafood - rather than the inside food aisles. Read, read, read the labels. Use fresh herbs to season food & grill or broil w citrus juice whenever possible.  Avoid impulse buying - particularly in the check-out line - candy etc.  And, diet soda will put on the weight, faster than you can imagine.


----------



## nesta67 (Feb 20, 2008)

Good luck on your attempts to eat a more healthy diet. Sure, it's more difficult, but the rewards are great! If you still want to bake some goodies, but want to make them fit better into your plan, you can try these healthy baking tips: http://jinxyknowsbest.blogspot.com/2008/02/healthy-baking-tips-replacements.html


----------

